# An Interesting fact that happens in October every 823 Years Did you know that .



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

An interesting fact about October 2010: 

This OCT. has: 5 Fridays;
5 Saturdays; and
5 Sundays, all in 1 month!

It happens once in 823 years. These are considered money bags months. Pass
them to 8 good people and money will appear( A Chinese believe ) . Based on Chinese Fengshui.
New to me never new that . The longer you live the more you learn .
Regards
Samer


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

samertalat said:


> An interesting fact about October 2010:
> 
> This OCT. has: 5 Fridays;
> 5 Saturdays; and
> ...



That's a load of crock as the last time happened was in October 2004; it normally happens every 7 years. 

If you don't believe me check the calendar on your computer


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Horus said:


> That's a load of crock as the last time happened was in October 2004; it normally happens every 7 years.
> 
> If you don't believe me check the calendar on your computer


You are right , I send that friend of mine an email telling him that he did a mistake, lets see what he will say.
Samer


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Well if you don't hear from him it's because he won the lottery and we should have passed it on


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Well in Oct of 1997 only 4 Sat and 4 sundays etc. So it is not every 7 years as you say check it out , Cause i checked 1997.
Regards
Samer


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

This October Has 5 Fridays, Saturdays, & Sundays, But That Happens Way More Often Than ?Once Every 823 Years? | Geekosystem
http://www.google.com/search?client...+sundays+in+a+calender+year&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
Here is an article I googled it 2nd one is the page for google where you get all the articles.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Oh well internet myths


----------



## samertalat (Sep 30, 2010)

Horus said:


> Oh well internet myths


We all do mistakes , live longer learn more
What can I say , I got it from a friend in the USA , But here it doesn't happens every 7 years ????


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

samertalat said:


> We all do mistakes , live longer learn more
> What can I say , I got it from a friend in the USA , But here it doesn't happens every 7 years ????


I just agree with everything and allow women to have the last word if I don't my life is not worth living as I know I am going to get it even worse


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Jan 2010 had 5 weekends and so did May 2009. So it happens about every 8 months. Not every 823 years.


----------

